# Building a website... oh noes.



## Harsky (Aug 15, 2006)

Since I bought webspace, I might as well put it to use. I was thinking of using it to host some manga translations so I guess I don't have to make it too fancy. My only question is, should I take the time to learn the HTML or is Dreamweaver recommended?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2006)

A basic understanding is always suggested and very handy in certain situations (why click through 5 menus and select a bunch of options when 2 seconds typing will do) but unless you are going for an ultra high performance site Dreamweaver (which can be even more complex if you are not careful) or some office apps are perfectly suited to the task.

Depending upon what sort of site you are running it may be worth looking into some type of PHP based system as updating is potentially 1000x easier, I know there a bunch of applications/solutions on sourceforge as well (search for some webcomics systems as they sound like what you are after, if I recall one was called CUSP).


----------



## maduin (Aug 15, 2006)

I recomment a premade php based website, especially if you have access to a mysql database with your webspace.  A nice easy and free one to use is e107 you can find more info and a download at e107.org


----------



## science (Aug 15, 2006)

HTML is suuuuper easy to learn, it will take you probably half an hour to learn it all, and if you can't remember a tag, you can just google it. If you haven't done any webpaging stuff try and use Microsoft Frontpage, its really easy, plus it will help you learn HTML


----------



## Harsky (Aug 15, 2006)

It's just quite basic is what I had in mind. Just a thumbnail of the cover and then a text description on the side of it. Unfortunately, I've been trying to figure out dreamweaver and my head imploded and html is kicking my ass.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmm, what you're trying to do is quite simple... in case I can help somehow, here is some code I use for previewing screenshots on lieroDS

CODE

Welcome to the screenshot section. Click on the thumbnails to view them in the preview box below.

_Date added: June 3nd, 2006_





​


----------



## Harsky (Aug 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 15 2006 said:


> Hmm, what you're trying to do is quite simple... in case I can help somehow, here is some code I use for previewing screenshots on lieroDS
> 
> CODE
> 
> ...



Thanks but it's not exactly what I had in mind​


----------



## Fondue (Aug 16, 2006)

I would suggest learning html.  Do not go to a "learn html in 2 days" website because you should be able to tackle it in an hour.

Hell, here is everything you need to know.

CODE  Â(goes around the entire page)
  Is some hidden stuff you really do not need to worry about. Âbut has interesting stuff like the pages title in the title bar of the web browser, and stuff for search engines.
 is where you put pretty much everything you want the user to see. Âput images in here, whatever.

enter text as you would normally. Âthere is also a font tag that has a few properties 
images you just need to insert an image tag Â
to make a link, just Put whatever you want the link to say here.

So, basic page looks like this

 ÂYou should do a google search and find stuff you can put in here. ÂThis stuff is not too important though, atleast for what you are trying to accomplish at the moment. ÂDefinitely look into though when you have time.



Put the images and links here.
Click here Â


----------



## Fondue (Aug 16, 2006)

I know that text might look like it is difficult and sucks, but really, I only introduced like 5 things there.  You should seriously just take a look at it and learn it.  Sorry for the poor formatting.

Oh, copy this into notepad, and save it as "whatever.html".  It is a super basic webpage.  Just put the content (Images and stuff) where I indicate.

CODE

Put what you want the title of the page here. ÂShows up at the top of your browser. ÂThis is not necessary at all.



F0ndu3 ru1z @ll.

Wow, look, a new line. ÂIt is because I added that br thing.

Also look, spacing and enters do not matter in html. ÂI put a 
 right here in the code, but on the page it looks like a line break. ÂHow bizarre.

...I cannot really do a picture example, but it is similar to the link example I will show you now.


If you go here you will go to google.com. Amazing.



Really, just throw whatever you want in here, text images, etc.





After you copy paste and save it in notepad as "whatever.html" just do a file-->open in your web browser (Or alternatively, you can just drag it into an open window.) and it will display.  Easy, easy stuff.  (Not trying to be a know-it-all, just trying to instill confidence.  You can seriously learn it in an hour.  Hell, if you read my post and copied and pasted like I said, you should nearly be complete in your html training.

...hope it helps, and I really hope you were a total html noob and did not know this stuff already.  Regardless, my cup of noodle has cooled off now, so I will eat.  Good luck to you.


----------



## corbs132 (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah, html is VERY basic. i suggest learning it, but since you plan on a simple site, frontpage or dreamweacver would be the best. btw, dreamweaver=pwnage in my book


----------



## ceraphis (Aug 16, 2006)

go get wordpress and teach yourself how to use it thouroughly is what I recommend. It uses a php system like has been mentioned. It is a blogging program, and that may seem a little too over the top for you, but in essence a blog is just a website that presents newer information at the top of the page, and has ways to easily search through archives for what you want. Set up a couple categories for different manga translations so that people looking for a particular manga translation can see all posts about it, and then you can even set up a page not unlike making a post here on GBATemp that has all the download links for all the translations. Customization is off the record if you spend the time doing it. Go look at my (REALLY OLD HASNT BEEN UPDATED LATELY) website and see like 7 examples of blog customization.


----------



## Golds (Aug 16, 2006)

for basic html stuff I'd do a 2 day thing and use Go Live, its a lot easier than dreamweaver, and its pretty easy if you've ever used an adobe product in the past.


----------

